# 250k



## New River Rat (Jul 11, 2014)

In 1999, Silverado went from being a package for a Chevrolet 1500 pickup to being a model line. I Liked the (then) new look, found one I could live with, and bought it.

I went to the river today, knowing this would be happening. Naturally, I'm on a road that makes the Ho Che Mein trail look like an interstate. I had to click this pic while driving.









Found a safe place to pull off.


----------



## He Reigns (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome!!! I love my 2004 Chevy, 82,000 and looking at your truck a long life ahead of it.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1405119692769.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a quarter million miles - 16 1/3 thousand miles a year since 1999. That's cool. I remember the "planned obsolescence" days when you got close to 80K it was time to unload. My Jeep is only at 125K but going strong.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2014)

My 2008 silverado just turned 55k miles.


----------



## Zum (Jul 11, 2014)

1994 chevy1500 4x4...292k


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 12, 2014)

1999 K1500 suburban, just turned 200,000


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 12, 2014)

What's great is it was doing what it does best. Pulling the tin to the river. I bet 1/2 the miles on her involve boats, rafts, canoes, kayaks.

Edit: The one before this was an '84 that after 21 years had 280k on her.


----------



## overboard (Jul 12, 2014)

Glad to see this post, My 1999 Silverado 1500 has 35,831 mi. on it; now I know it will last the rest of my life! :lol:


----------



## El_Guapo (Jul 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359275#p359275 said:


> overboard » 12 Jul 2014, 08:08[/url]"]Glad to see this post, My 1999 Silverado 1500 has 35,831 mi. on it; now I know it will last the rest of my life! :lol:



I was thinking the same thing!

I just scored a 99 Tahoe with 87K on the clock. Given my 3 minute commute and occasional road trips, it should be around a long time.


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't wait till mine dies so I can buy a 3500 diesel dualie. Lol!


----------



## Bigwrench (Jul 12, 2014)

I sold my 2000 Sierra to my FIL and it has over 250k on it now was a great truck. Now driving a 12 Silverado but miss the old girl at times. The new ones nice but it ain't the same


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359305#p359305 said:


> Bigwrench » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]The new ones nice but it ain't the same




My saying is the new ones are nice, the old ones are fun!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 12, 2014)

My '97 Ford Exploder never did. 262k and still towing the tin. Probably time for a tune-up.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 13, 2014)

I tend to question things that we are told as "fact", we sometimes never give thought to things, but blindly accept the things we're told Something that has always bothered me is hearing that if you put miles on a vehicle, it's resale value is hurt and you are losing money. I call B.S. on this. You are going to get more fore your vehicle if and only if someone wants to pay you more. My anal brother in law refuses to drive a car or truck unless it is absolutely necessary on this premiss. Why? Because this is what "they say" you should do. I try to tell him he is losing money letting it sit, paying for something rarely used. A truck that is being used doesn't deteriorate like one that sits, and I can keep updated on anything that comes up maintanance-wise as it happens. Hey, rust never sleeps, ya know!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 13, 2014)

My 2004 Tacoma has 227k and my 1998 Subaru Forrester has 233k.


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 13, 2014)

1997 time sierra k1500 has over 251,000 miles


----------



## toofuss (Aug 8, 2014)

1997 k1500 Silverado z71. Just turned 342,000 last week.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought I'd add that every mile on it is mine. Not used going in with high miles. The engines internal workings has never seen the light of day. I have replaced the alternator, belts and hoses. The first thing I added was a transmission cooler. Every fishing trip was from an elevation of roughly 900 feet, over mountains up to 3200 feet. That can cook a transmission, but this baby still works great!


----------



## great white (Aug 10, 2014)

Geez, I feel like I'm beating mine into the ground after reading the previous posts.

1998 K2500 6.5 TD - 451,000. 

Most of it doing this:






On trips like this:





(that's the trip that popped engine #2, see below)

When it's not doing that, it's running around on dirt roads or taking me back and forth to work daily.

It's had a couple engines though. First one popped before 100,000. They had a production design fault and it cracked the #8 cylinder and found water. Second one popped at 415,000. Just plain worn out and stove in a piston crown on Snoqualmie Pass in Wa. New one only has 35,000-ish on it and hasn't seen much trailering, relatively speaking. 

Had lots of other 6.5 related problems like pump driver modules (4 years on the current one and going strong) and other electronic bits. 

Well, there's also stuff like brakes, tires, starter, water pumps, etc. But that's the same with any vehicle that you keep for a while.

I, personally, could care less about resale values. 

I run 'em until they can't be run anymore......then I run 'em some more!



You do usually end up in a love/hate relationship with it though. You get tired of dealing with breakdowns after a while.....


----------



## lswoody (Aug 10, 2014)

My 01 Z71 Sierra has about 130k on it. Love my truck!!!


----------

